# Front loader for HT23



## newtomebolensht (Nov 19, 2010)

Not sure how to go about finding a front loader, snow plow, or back blade to fit my new (old 1980) Bolens HT 23. Any advice appreciated.

P


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Believe it or not, I bought each of those things by watching eBay and Craigslist. Plus searching the Internet for Cat. 0 implements in the case of the back blade.


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a 4 way plow, but you may be a bit far from me.

Jason


----------



## My1stBolens (Nov 12, 2010)

*4 way plw blade*

Good morning Jason. I am actually looking for a plow blade for my'73 . HT-20. I am traveling to Merideth, CT tomorrow morning to deliver a Cozy Cab andwas wondering if you were interested in sellng the blade. And, is it hydrauic? Look forward to hearing back from you. I also have a mint condition "42 single stage snow thrower that came with the HT-20 when I bought it. If you would be interested. It is posted on newhampshirecraig's list in Farm & Garen under "HT-20 Attachments $1".

Hope tp hear from you soon one way or the other.

Willedro:


----------



## My1stBolens (Nov 12, 2010)

Are you interested in selling your 4 way pllow, and if so how much. Do you have any pictures?


----------

